# Eclsts 2020



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

All:

An update on ECLSTS 2020

I spoke with Dan at Star Hobby, and he confirmed that the show will be at the Timonium, MD state fairgrounds on

*13 and 14 March 2020*.

The new venue and dates are on the ECLSTS web site, but he had not yet had a chance to change all the York graphics

http://www.eclsts.com/

He is working on hotels to find a good rate, and I will try to keep in contact with him in that regard.


Jerry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry;

I attended Steve King's battery/steam-up in Rocky Mount, VA yesterday. While there, I had a chat with Jim Stapleton regarding live steamers at the new venue. Jim used a very colorful term for the State of Maryland, and informed me that the state has some strange ideas and regulations regarding miniature steam apparatus. ( I won't repeat Jim's expression here. I only want to give information and not start a firestorm.) Jim is also concerned that the Fire Marshal having jurisdiction over the fairgrounds may not even allow us to light up in the hall. I thought I had better give the live steam enthusiasts a "heads up." Perhaps things will turn out better than expected. 

I have also attached a photo of Jason Kovac's scratch built DeWinton strutting its stuff yesterday.









Best Wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim has a very jaundiced view of the State of MD. We had a similar discussion about steam at the B&O RR Museum, as the ride-on guys would bring their trains and a portable track. 

Clem ran his Warrior Run layout with many live steamers running in the Cow Palace at the GSTS . I have lots of pics.


----------

